# Haywire trailer



## billc (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll give the link first: Haywire

http://screenrant.com/haywire-trailer-sandy-124961/

This trailer is interesting because the martial arts by the heroine look really good.  The article says she is from the MMA community which probably more than explains why she looks so good doing the fighting.  Her acting seems okay as well, I don't know if she has a lot of acting experience but she seems a lot better in the role than you usually get with an actress who gets a crash course in martial arts and then doesn't look like the moves are ingrained.  The supporting cast is pretty amazing as well.  Michael Douglas, Antonio Banderas and the guy who played Obi Wan Kenobi in the new (and bad) star wars movies.

Also, the guy who played Magneto, and Channing Tatum the guy a lot of the girls like, my brother's wife included.

How does she rate all those high ranking, sort of, actors in her first movie.  Who does she know?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2011)

Aye, even I have heard of Gina Carano and I don't pay any attention to MMA circles at all .

Oh and "that guy who played Obi Wan" is Ewan McGregor - you really should read/watch more than Republican hogwash sites you know ... there's a whole world out there :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2011)

{Adds tick in box next to this films title as "One to Watch out for" in the New Year}.


----------



## billc (Jul 24, 2011)

I try to keep politics reserved to the study Sukerkin, so I keep political reviews of films and other topics there, otherwise I would respond, with a rapier wit, to your post.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 24, 2011)

Good to know :bows:.


----------

